# Pontiac Banshee



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Here's the Pontiac Banshee - I used nailpolish to paint it with, then "cooked" the nailpolish in the dehydrator for a while which darkened up the color a bit. Compared to the red I've seen in other pics, I prefer it darker. This is completely box-stock.





































The interior:










The engine:










The underside:










a final side-view:


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

That is a funky looking car! Was it a concept car at some point? Or a real one? Never seen one before. The rear "wing" thingies remind of an early batmobile or something. Nice job on the paint, good idea with the dehydrator.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

This was a concept car that Pontiac did a while ago. Thanks


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

If I remember correctly it was built back in the late '80s-early '90s.
I wish I still had my Banshee kit as well as the Corvette Indy from back then.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I love this concept car- 
My take on it (retroconverted for a 'Back to the Future 2' flight version)
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e267/RBaker2164/FrontQuarterView.jpg
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e267/RBaker2164/RearQuarterView.jpg
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e267/RBaker2164/FrontView.jpg
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e267/RBaker2164/RearView.jpg
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e267/RBaker2164/TopView.jpg


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Cool change to the kit - rather interesting idea - nice job


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

The Banshee was a design experiment around 1990 or so if I recall, and some of the concepts ended up on the 1993 re-style of the Pontiac Firebird. :thumbsup:


----------

